# Tunze 6206 nano wavebox



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

I got a tunze wavebox for sale if anyone is interested. awesome natural water movement. $200


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi,

You might have more success posting this ad in the Buy/Sell section.

Perhaps the moderator can move your thread there.

Good luck.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

thanx i will post it there


----------

